# culinary school requirements



## bethap (Oct 11, 2005)

I have a question about requirements for entrance to culinary schools. I'll be graduating in May with degrees in biological sciences and English and would like to pursue a culinary degree. I have some experience working in FOH in local restaurants. I know that to get into med school or vet school you need excellent grades and some experience. Is it the same with culinary school or do they accept you based on other criteria? From what I've read it seems that if you can read, then you're accepted. Thanks for your help.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

It depends heavily on where you want to go. A local community college will take anyone who pays, while schools like the CIA require 2 letters of recc, transcripts, and at least 6 months working in a professional made from scratch kitchen (no Mickey D's or Burger's Kings). 

But for someone with a degree, getting into a culinary school shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## blade55440 (Sep 9, 2005)

The culinary program I'm attending is at UAA and will accept anyone who wants to join, but they do "weed out" some of the students who aren't taking it seriously with 12 credits of core classes that are required before you even enter a kitchen.

Food Science
Nutrition
Sanitation (a must for all if you ask me)
Cost Control
Purchasing

After this is when you do your skill development classes and other such courses.


----------

